# food



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Just a thought I was wondering if your malts get tired of the same dog food. I think mine do and like changes from time to time. I know I would get tired of eating the same kind of food day in and day out. Just wondering what others thoughts was on this.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack definitely lieks me to switch his food every 5-pound-bag. he gets sick of the same old stuff....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the mixing thing....I think it helps with that boredom some and doesn't mess their tummies up as much.
Mine are getting a mix of three kinds...they like them all, although I notice one kind stays in the bowl longer than the others....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I like the mixing thing....I think it helps with that boredom some and doesn't mess their tummies up as much.
> Mine are getting a mix of three kinds...they like them all, although I notice one kind stays in the bowl longer than the others....
> 
> 
> ...


i agree. that's one reason i mix butter's food. that way, she doesnt have a reason for her self-fasting. SOMETHING in her bowl will appeal to her. and if she decides to fast anyway...well, she just makes me worry....

ann marie and the "it's a CLEANSING thing...." buttercup


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean gets very bored with the same food....I like the idea of mixing the food--I will give that a try and see if she likes that!!


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

Ginger is such a picky eater! I switch her back and forth between a few different foods. I mix wet food with her kibble 2 meals out of the week. I switch her slowly by mixing so she always feels she has variety even though its actually 1 of 3 diff kinds ( Royal canine, Nutro Ultra, and Eukanuba). I switch every few weeks when I notice shes getting bored and keep the bags frozen. It took me a long time to find foods that she actually likes. 

Kailey


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe rarely gets the same thing more than a week or so. I rotate a few different things. Its my belief, even in humans, that variety is best, health-wise as well as boredom wise.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I do think they get tired of their food! Rex started out all gung ho on this science diet lamb and small bites, but he is over it now too (besides it is making him poopy 2 or 3 times a day). We cant get through a bag of food before he stops eating it. He hates Wellness venison and rice , he is neutral about Nutro Natural Choice(but it made his tear stains bad). HE is sooo picky! I guess we are going to try the Fussy Eater small food by Royal Canin next. Maybe that will work.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah.. i would agree. Kodie LOVED his new food I switched him to about 1 month ago.. and now... I think hes kinda sick of it already.







He still eats it but.. not as excited about it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is such a fussy eater that I find switching makes him worse. It just gets harder and harder to find one the he will eat more than once, therefore we have a variety of foods that he won't eat. I have found though that he likes Royal Canin and I know some think that this is no longer a great food but if he will at least eat it I am going to stay with it till he decides he no longer wants it. He will eat vegies, cooked meat, rice, plain yoghurt etc. anything I cook but when it's got that dog food smell he is very hard to please


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Whole Dog Journal recommends switching foods every three or four months. It helps to reduce food allergies and may have more of one vitamin than another. It makes sense to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C have been eating Newman's Own for about a year and they are totally berserk over it. I really hate to "rock the boat" and start with anything else or alternate foods, etc.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I feed Dimond Puppy food ( I know all the bad trouble the company has had but none of mine has been from the G factory) I feed Science Diet they like but also get tired of it Feed I have recently fed the kidz Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers puppy formula they love it, I also feed Royal cane they seem to like it as well. But I have tossed around on all these foods and keeps the kidz very interested in the food I will set four diff. kinds of food down in four diff. bowls that way they have a variety to pick from.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

umm... so its good to mix different types of foods into one... huh? Should I ask my vet first before doing this...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Whole Dog Journal does not recommend mixing foods. It says that if your dog has a food allergy, you won't know which food is the problem. I guess if your maltese doesn't have any problems with different foods it would be okay.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I know I would get tired of eating the same kind of food day in and day out. Just wondering what others thoughts was on this.[/B]


ours gets nutro dry and canned, we dont switch out the dry (dry is for mornings) but when we get the canned (for dinner) we usually have 3-4 different flavors on hand and usually switch it up every 5-7 days, they have never turned their nose up or walked away from it so i'm guessing they dont mind


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I switch up Dolce's food almost daily. I use canned food and rotate between Innova, Wellness, Solid Gold, and Canidae. I also add veggies and home cooked turkey and chicken. She has never been a picky eater, but I think they need variety to prevent the build-up of toxins that may be in any one brand.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

The thought did cross my mind... immediately after I purchased the 15 lb bag of dog food LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know...I am probably wrong here, but if my doggie is doing well on the food he is on (and he likes it), I don't really see a need to change it??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I don't know...I am probably wrong here, but if my doggie is doing well on the food he is on (and he likes it), I don't really see a need to change it??[/B]


i dont think its wrong at all, it takes a long time for some to find the right diet for their pups as alot of foods can cause intestinal problems and alergies, if you find one that works, is healthy, and they dont turn their nose up at it then I think its perfectly ok, of course this is just my opinion


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My problem is finding a wet food that Scooby will eat. To him they all must smell the same and he flatly refuses to even taste them. If there is any gravy he won't touch it either. He will eat the Royal Canin dry kibble for small fussy eaters, and I know it has been changed or the amount of fillers has been increased but if he eats it then I am going to stick with it. He is bright, happy and healthy and very energetic, that is all that matters to us.
I just suppliment with home cooked chicken, steak, rice and vegies and the occasional teaspoon of natural yoghurt. Occasionally I do cook chicken liver and mix it with his cooked food and he loves that, but I only do that maybe once in two weeks. If we are eating a meal that is ok to share with Scooby then I usually prepare a small plate for him and he is very happy to have that when we have our dinner.


----------

